# Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb



## Zeto (7. Juni 2010)

*Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

Hallo

Ein Kumpel von mir sucht für seinen Uralt-Rechner Spiele, auch Spiele die neuer sind, aber sie müssen auch auf seinem Rechner vernüftig laufen.
Hoffentlich könnt ihr uns weiter helfen.

Pc: CPU 1,6 Ghz, 1 Gb Ram und 256 Mb Grafikspeicher.

Gruß Zeto


----------



## Nixtreme (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

GTA San Andreas, Half Life 2, Die Sims 2 (), NFS Underground1/2/Most Wanted, Counterstrike Source....mehr fällt mir grad nichts ein was auch zu spielen lohnenwert wäre...


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

CS 1.6 würde mir noch einfallen und dieses mehr als billige Onlinegame "Metin". 
GTA 3 und Vice City sollten auch laufen.

lg


----------



## Papzt (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

welche grafikkarte? welches genre soll es denn sein? nfs most wanted sollte laufen, wc3, starcraft, age of empires 3...


----------



## Zeto (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

Danke für die ersten Antworten, ging ja richtig schnell. 

Welche Grakka er genau hat kann ich nicht sagen, nur soviel das sie 256 Ram hat.
Genreübergreifend, einfach alles was sich lohnen würde zu spielen.


----------



## Nixtreme (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

GTA3 und Vice City liefen bereits auf meinem Pentium III 900+Geforce 2 MX 32mb 
Achja, Splinter Cell 1,2 und evtl. auch 3 sollten laufen wobei ich mir bei SplinterCell3 nicht sicher bin ob nicht vielleicht eine Shader 3.0  Graka zwingend vorausgesetzt wird...


----------



## Core #1 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

die command & conquer reihe, max payne 1 + 2, prey, act of war, und auf jeden fall: jagged alliance 2, final fantasy 7 und 8.. 

splinter cell 3 dürfte nicht laufen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

Naja, C&C Tiberium Wars würde ich darauf nicht ausprobieren . generals sollte aber laufen .


----------



## Core #1 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, C&C Tiberium Wars würde ich darauf nicht ausprobieren . generals sollte aber laufen .



^^ ja, meine auch eher bis generals


----------



## KOF328 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

cs 1.6, kostet beim jedem x-beliebigen multimedialaden 20€ und hast n nettes spiel, dass ewig hält. source sollte auch laufen, ansonsten die schon genannten titel, fast alle sollte man schonmal gespielt haben 
MfG KOF


----------



## Ahab (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele für Cpu 1,6 Ghz 1 Gb Ram Grakka 256Mb*

Ich würde noch Insurgency empfehlen. Ist eine kostenlose HL2-Mod. Spielt sich so ähnlich wie BF2.

Ach ja, BF2 würde ich noch nennen wollen.


----------

